# Alter Angelschein



## Olli03 (17. April 2009)

Mein Schwiegervater hat einen Angelschein von 1979 der in Schleswig Holstein ausgestellt wurde auf seinen Namen.
Dieser ist nie verlängert worden.
Jetzt ist er Rentner und möchte gerne wieder angeln.
Ich habe gelesen das Angler die vor 1995 einen Angelschein besessen haben auch ohne Fischerprüfung einen neuen Jahresfischereischein bekommen können.
Muß er um den Fischereischein zu bekommen eine Prüfung machen oder wird Ihm ein neuer Schein ohne Prüfung ausgestellt?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Euer Olli03


----------



## DerAngler93 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

Meines Wissens muss er keine Prüfung machen. Also einfach mal zur Stadt gehen und fertig


----------



## Olli03 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

Das Problem ist er war bei der Stadt und die haben gesagt er muß eine Prüfung machen.
Ich glaube aber das es nicht so ist


----------



## Locke4865 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

Hat er frühermal eine Prüfung gemacht?
wenn ja dann brauch er keine mehr machen
einfach das Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen bei der Neubeantragung


----------



## DerAngler93 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

genau das müsste funktionieren. Das Problem ist, dass die an der Stadt meistens sehr sehr sehr sehr Sehr wenig Ahnung haben also eeinfach nochmal versuchen und drauf hoffen, dass einer mit Ahnung da sitzt


----------



## Tobi94 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*



Olli03 schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegervater hat einen Angelschein von 1979 der in Schleswig Holstein ausgestellt wurdeEuer Olli03


 
Heute gibt es doch nur noch Staatliche Fischereischeine...


----------



## Tobi94 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

ansonsten kannste ihn einfach verlängern lassen...
...zumindest kann man es versuchen, mehr als nein sagen können die ja net


----------



## DerAngler93 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es doch nur noch Staatliche Fischereischeine...


 
was meinst du damit? NRW hat z.B. andere Frageen als Bayern und BAyern hat andere fragen also Berlin usw. Oder was meintest du jetzt. Aber er muss verlängert bekommen. Die neuen Fragen gibt es ja seit ca 1990 (bei den mesiten Bundesländern) und die davor die Prüfung gemacht haben mustten da ja auch nich nochmal zur Prüfung die haben halt Glück gehabt


----------



## Olli03 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

Also 1979 brauchte man keine Anglerprüfung um einen Angelschein zu bekommen.
Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört, das ein Fischereischein in Schleswig-Holstein lebenslang gilt und man diesen verlängern kann.
Nein, eine Prüfung hat er nicht gemacht. Mein Bekannter meint das man keine Prüfung braucht wenn man vor einem bestimmten Datum (Er meint 1990 oder so) einen Fischereischein besessen hat und das nachweisen kann. Den Angelschein hat er ja.
Nun ist meine Frage ob die Stadt anordnen darf das er eine Prüfung machen muß oder eben nicht


----------



## DerAngler93 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

einfah nochmal hingehen mit dem schein. Wie ich schon sagte: Die an der Stadt haben oft keine Ahnung


----------



## Jens_37 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

""Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört, das ein Fischereischein in Schleswig-Holstein lebenslang gilt und man diesen verlängern kann.""


Gibt es unsterbliche? Mit mehreren Leben?


----------



## Locke4865 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

|kopfkrat Highlander?:vik:


----------



## Elfredo82 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Alter Angelschein*

Du kansst ja hier mal schauen:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/UmweltLandwirtschaft/DE/LandFischRaum/08__Fischerei/ein__node.html

mußt vielleicht ggf. mal ne Email an die Leutchen schreiben, wenn dir da keiner helfen kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


Gruß vom Fred


----------

